# CPU Aufrüstung - Stromverbrauchsfrage



## DJLopez (7. Januar 2008)

Moin,

so langsam werde ich wahnsinnig, denn die simple Frage


> "Brauche ich ein stärkeres Netzteil für eine neue CPU?"


ist anscheinend unbeantwortbar, da ich überall andere Werte zu hören bekomme.

Also, ich besitze folgendes Setup:
AMD 3500+ (1CPU Kern)
ATI 1950XT (oder so ähnlich, PCI-X, 1GraKa!)
2GB RAM
3HDs, 2xIDE, 1xSATA-II
1 DVD/CD Brenner
Terratec DMX 6Fire Soundkarte (PCI)

Und dazu ein 350Watt Netzteil.

Ich will jetzt "lediglich" die CPU auf einen AMD X2 6000 upgraden, was natürlich auch neues mainboard, lüfter und RAM nach sich zieht. Jetzt die Frage:
Brauche ich dafür ein neues Netzteil? 
Impliziert aus der Frage "Wieviel WATT zieht die "neue" CPU mehr?".


Um Nachfragen vorzubeugen: Die Grafikkarte bleibt erstmal drin, da ist kein Upgrade geplant, die Soundkarte MUSS drin bleiben, und von einer IDE Festplatte könnte ich mich trennen! 

Die Frage ist deshalb so unbeantwortet, weil ich in Foren oftmals mit dem Prozessor Buzzwords wie "650Watt Netzteil" und "200Watt Leistungsaufnahme" gelesen hab.

So, ich hoffe, mir kann geholfen werden


----------



## olqs (7. Januar 2008)

Ich antworte da mal mit nem entschiedenen Vielleicht 

Kommt aufs Netzteil an. Bei nem Marken-Netzteil (z.B. Enermax, BeQuiet,...) würd ich schätzen, dass funktioniert schon noch. Bei nem NoName Teil wär ich skeptisch.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach ausprobieren. Wenns nicht, oder nur instabil läuft, dann kannst immer noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du nicht übertaktest, wird ein (Hilfe, gleich wirds energisch  ) 420W-LC-Power reichen. Kostenpunkt etwa 35Eur.

Das alte wird -aller Voraussicht-in den ersten Tagen kaputt gehen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (7. Januar 2008)

Ich haette jetzt auch mit 400-450 gerechnet.

Hab aehnliches vor wie oben beschrieben, hab aber noch mein vor Zeiten gekauftes 550W aber noch in der Hinterhand, denke aber, dass 400 die im Moment drin sind eigentlich reichen sollten, hab aber auch keine dicke Graka drin.


----------

